# Custom 300mm White Steel Honyaki Yanagiba from Gesshin Hide



## JBroida (Jun 4, 2012)

This was a custom order... i wanted to take nicer pictures of it, but the owner of the knife came in so quick to pick it up we didnt have a chance to. Anyways, here are the pictures we did take (from the cell phone... sorry)












300mm White Honyaki with ebony octagon handle, nickel silver spacer, and ebony saya.. left handed


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks awesome. Two lefty yanagis in one day!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 4, 2012)

odd day


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 4, 2012)

Very nice. Beautiful handle! Maybe you can convince the owner to join the KKF knuthouse and post some on the job photos :biggrin:


----------



## JBroida (Jun 4, 2012)

not a chance... he's way too busy. I barely get to hang out with him and he works 10 minutes from where i live.

Maybe next time i hang out with him, i can take some more pictures.


----------



## heldentenor (Jun 4, 2012)

I've often wondered whether Hide made honyaki yanagibas. Seeing this one does not disappoint.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 4, 2012)

They can make a wide variety of stuff... some much more beautiful than even this. But for the most part, i stock the blue #1 gesshin hide because they are great knives (especially for the price) and are designed to really be used in a professional environment (not just a show piece... even if that show piece can really be used). We actually do quite a few special orders from gesshin hide.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 4, 2012)

My first thought was 'Wow, very nice but somehow wrong' before I realized it was a leftie... 

Stefan


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 4, 2012)

JBroida said:


> Anyways, here are the pictures we did take (from the cell phone... sorry)



Time to upgrade your cell then, for situations just like this!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 5, 2012)

I love it, somebody out there has great taste.


----------



## geezr (Jun 5, 2012)

stereo.pete said:


> I love it, somebody out there has great taste.


lus1:
Really nice :wow:


----------



## chuck239 (Jun 5, 2012)

A lefty in the store and I didn't even get to see you hold it?!?! Not fair... Awesome looking knife. And yes, the blue #2 gyuto by Hide is an awesome knife for a professional kitchen!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 5, 2012)

you can see it if you want... we can go hang out with the chef who now owns it


----------

